# New Site - Problems.



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I dont think anyone has posted any so here's a first stab....

the migration didnt take into account posted links to other threads.

Those posts now will either look silly or not make sense..can that be rectified?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Erm, point taken, but, no is the answer.

The sheer size of this migration in itself would not compensate for this.

I am afraid that this is a niggle that will have to stay......

Sorry, but point taken.

Jae


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

How about Flash sigs? Any chance of having them re-enabled?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Although the correct people appear to be in the correct usergroups, these are not shown when a post is made i.e. TTOC, etc


----------

